# Screen problem with Dune 2000



## Kassus (Aug 21, 2008)

I recently found Dune 2000 by Westwood at a thrift store and decided to grab it up. Now I have a problem that keeps me from playing.

I am using Win XP, and have checked the Westwood website for help and attempted the suggestions they had there. That site also says that the problem I am having only crops up with LCD monitors, and I have a CRT monitor.

The best way I can describe it is to give a screenshot of the main screen of the game. All the screens(in game or otherwise), except for the ingame movies, act similar to the main screen. I updated all my driver a little over a week ago, and have DX9.0c.

I've tried everything I can with no luck. Thanks ahead of time for any help.

Screenshot and DXDiag log included as attachments.


----------



## geehawk (Nov 8, 2007)

Have you tried using the OSD settings on the monitor to move it around and/or resize it? Also, it could be some oddball issue with resolution. I'm not familiar with Dune 2000, but it's possible there is a way to change the default res to something a bit more native to your monitor (ie a .ini or .cfg file somewhere?)


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

Well have you tried various/different screen resolutions?


> I updated all my driver a little over a week ago, and have DX9.0c.


Might be part of the problem, this is a 10 year old game.


----------



## Kassus (Aug 21, 2008)

OK, the suggestions on the Westwood website and result on my computer.

Alter OSD settings - No change
Alter screen resolution - no change
Change monitors - no change


----------



## Kassus (Aug 21, 2008)

The error log from D2000 is saying that my vid card doesn't support 256 color mode which is required to run D2000. I checked to be sure and it doesn't, that means I'll have to throw together a Win 98 comp. This is gonna suck.

Another possibility, does anyone know of modded drivers for a GeForce 5200FX that support 256 colors? I'll dig around myself, and let ya'll know if I find anything.


----------



## Kassus (Aug 21, 2008)

I dug around in the D2000 install directory and copied this from the "FAILURE" notepad file there.

Dune 2000 requires a 256 colour desktop to run.
This video card does not support the required modes.
Insufficient RAM and/or Virtual Memory. Check Virtual Memory settings and disk space to ensure at least 12Mb is available.
File not found
Please reinstall


----------



## chrome57 (Apr 10, 2008)

Yes I recognize that screen shot, it is caused by running Dune 2000 in compatibility mode for windows 2000. This game is best run in windows 95 mode for XP. For what ever reason, doesn't make sense but it seems to work. Right click the autorun file in the folder and click properties there you can change the compatibility.


----------

